# DIMC Students Entering In 2015



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi everybody! This is a thread for all of those people who got accepted into Dow International Medical College in 2015 and have accepted their offer. 
Let's make this an ice breaker of sorts and get to know more about each other. As soon as people start replying to this thread, I'll make a facebook page for the Class of 2020 so you can add yourselves and begin the introduction process.

Congratulations on getting into one of the best medical schools in Pakistan and I'll hopefully see you soon Insha'Allah.


----------



## dec2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for doing this. Lets hope more students get on this.


----------



## kashif ur rahman (Aug 12, 2015)

i am from kpk can i get admission in DIMC for mbbs next year?


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

kashif ur rahman said:


> i am from kpk can i get admission in DIMC for mbbs next year?


Yes you can but I believe admission decisions have been sent out or are being sent out. You can try contacting them to see if admissions are still open. I'd suggest going to the website WELCOME TO DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES and looking at their contact details. It's the only way you can reach them swiftly because emailing them takes way too long. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Ramallamas (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey, do you think admissions are still open for this year and if there's still spots left? I gave in my application a few weeks ago and they said they received it. I'm just waiting for my IBCC to finish so that I can send it in and I'm also taking SAT 2s in October. Do you think the seats are already full?


----------



## Aleena2 (Jun 19, 2015)

I want to know the same thing. Can we still apply to DIMC?


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

Ramallamas said:


> Hey, do you think admissions are still open for this year and if there's still spots left? I gave in my application a few weeks ago and they said they received it. I'm just waiting for my IBCC to finish so that I can send it in and I'm also taking SAT 2s in October. Do you think the seats are already full?


Hi! No one knows whether the seats are full or not. The only way your seat is confirmed is after you pay the tuition fees for the entire first year. Once you submit all your documents, you will receive a letter stating whether or not you are eligible for admission. Whenever I used to email them, they used to stress on the fact to hurry up and send in the documents as early as possible to avoid losing the seat. Since the competition to get in gets tougher each year due to the increase in the number of applications, I'd have a back up plan just in case it doesn't work. If you want, you can also call them and ask to get more information. Good luck! 

- - - Updated - - -



Aleena2 said:


> I want to know the same thing. Can we still apply to DIMC?


Hey! I'd suggest calling the DIMC admission office (you can get the number from the DUHS website) and finding out on the spot. Sending an email to them would be wasting your time and frankly, getting yourself involved in a very tedious reply process. I hope everything turns out alright Insha'Allah.


----------



## Aleena2 (Jun 19, 2015)

But if classes start in september how can admissions still be open? And i havent even given the mcat yet so how can i be eligible to apply. Im planing on giving SAT in october.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

still confused...what's the difference between DMC and DIMC ...


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

Aleena2 said:


> But if classes start in september how can admissions still be open? And i havent even given the mcat yet so how can i be eligible to apply. Im planing on giving SAT in october.


Classes start on the 28th of December! Plus, DIMC is weird with admissions. They said they'll keep them open until all the seats are taken.

- - - Updated - - -



DR.CURIOUS said:


> still confused...what's the difference between DMC and DIMC ...


DMC is Dow Medical College whereas DIMC is Dow International Medical College. The former is the university campus for Pakistani residents while the latter is an entirely separate campus solely dedicated to accommodate overseas Pakistanis.


----------



## Aleena2 (Jun 19, 2015)

The seats probably wont be filled right now if classes start in december. Can you give me the number because i cant find it anywhere. :/


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Aleena2 said:


> The seats probably wont be filled right now if classes start in december. Can you give me the number because i cant find it anywhere. :/


021-24661-99215754-7 & 32715441 this is the contact for DUHS they shall give u further extension to DIMC!


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

Aleena2 said:


> The seats probably wont be filled right now if classes start in december. Can you give me the number because i cant find it anywhere. :/


This is it from the official website, and you can ask to speak to the admissions department. WELCOME TO DUHS

DR.CURIOUS' number looks a little too long so I'm not sure whether it's right or not. Maybe it's just an extension.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

freakedout said:


> This is it from the official website, and you can ask to speak to the admissions department. WELCOME TO DUHS
> 
> DR.CURIOUS' number looks a little too long so I'm not sure whether it's right or not. Maybe it's just an extension.


its not too long..its actually various numbers written together..i shall make it easier for u...!
02199215754
02199215755
02199215756
02199215757
02132715441

if they don't pick one call the others :thumbsup:


----------



## Muzy (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a question about IBCC if any of you guys applied that way, is it any IBCC equivalence or is it a specific one. I cant get the IBCC pre med because I didn't take physics, I took biology chem and computing so was thinking about getting the IBCC general science/general. I got above 60% overall. Any help would be great


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

Muzy said:


> I have a question about IBCC if any of you guys applied that way, is it any IBCC equivalence or is it a specific one. I cant get the IBCC pre med because I didn't take physics, I took biology chem and computing so was thinking about getting the IBCC general science/general. I got above 60% overall. Any help would be great


They require the pre-med equivalence certificate and like you mentioned, without at least one year of physics you are unable to apply for it.


----------



## Muzy (Aug 24, 2015)

Guess il have to take the SAT II then, it shouldn't be too bad since I done well in my A-levels, just annoying I suppose...:facepalm:


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

Muzy said:


> Guess il have to take the SAT II then, it shouldn't be too bad since I done well in my A-levels, just annoying I suppose...:facepalm:


If you did well in your A levels, it shouldn't be a problem. Honestly speaking, the IBCC process is such a headache.


----------



## DoYouEvenMed (Aug 26, 2015)

Does any one have the academic calendar for OUR class? I was wondering if we get summer break or not.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Muzy said:


> I have a question about IBCC if any of you guys applied that way, is it any IBCC equivalence or is it a specific one. I cant get the IBCC pre med because I didn't take physics, I took biology chem and computing so was thinking about getting the IBCC general science/general. I got above 60% overall. Any help would be great


(2) Admission on Merit Seats/ Pakistani Seats in Private Colleges and
 
*------*Foreign Seats/ Self Finance Seats in Public and Private Colleges:a. Admission in a private college and in a public medical or dental
college on reserved seats/self finance/special seats/ quota seats
shall be given only to a candidate who has _passed an examination_
_equivalent to intermediate level of Pakistan from a foreign university_
_or examining body or foreign education system_ _*with three subjects 
out of which biology and chemistry are essential subjects with 60% *_
marks in aggregate as certified by IBCC to be equivalent to F.Sc./
 
 HSSC/ intermediate._* The equivalence by IBCC in the above terms*_
_* shall be accepted in aggregate and the candidate shall be eligible for*_
_* admission in the MBBS/BDS course with *__*any study group*_
_* whichever the IBCC may write.------- 
*__*Source:*__* http://www.pmdc.org.pk/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=iFJ5Hf3BwGA=&tabid=292&mid=845*_

So, as you can see it's _any_ IBCC equivalence, as long as Biology and Chemistry are there. Furthermore, DIMC only requires that the candidate should have IBCC equivalence certificate having minimum 60% marks. They don't mention that Biology, Chemistry, and Physics/Maths have to be the subjects. All they care about is the IBCC equivalence but, it should be noted that all medical colleges require biology and chemistry. (Source: Admission Procedure: Dow International Medical College DIMC (Dow University of Health Sciences DUHS) Karachi Sindh Pakistan | PakMed Info Forum - A Reliable Source of Educational & Biomedical Information )


----------



## Muzy (Aug 24, 2015)

Also how is everyone preparing for their aptitude test, says on their brochure for this year "Admissions are given to overseas students after the eligibility criteria and the *aptitude test* on first cum first basis." But I cant find any info on this aptitude test anywhere ? help ?


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

DoYouEvenMed said:


> Does any one have the academic calendar for OUR class? I was wondering if we get summer break or not.


Hey did you get accepted as well? I've been on the lookout for anything related to our class but haven't found anything.

- - - Updated - - -



Muzy said:


> Also how is everyone preparing for their aptitude test, says on their brochure for this year "Admissions are given to overseas students after the eligibility criteria and the *aptitude test* on first cum first basis." But I cant find any info on this aptitude test anywhere ? help ?


Hi. I got my acceptance letter and all I did was follow the 'Admission Requirements' portion of the brochure. There was no aptitude test involved, so I don't know what exactly they're referring to in the brochure. Maybe the aptitude test is the SAT I.


----------



## dec2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello All,

So from all those on this thread. How many have been Accepted and how many are going to be staying in a Dorm. Lets get a count going so we can form a group before we even land there.?

What do you all think. I would be curious to know how many are planning to stay in Dorms.


----------



## M Usman Farooqui (Aug 31, 2015)

whats the fee structure for DIMC and will be the fee structure be same for the locals in DIMC ?


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

M Usman Farooqui said:


> whats the fee structure for DIMC and will be the fee structure be same for the locals in DIMC ?


Take a look at this for more information.http://www.duhs.edu.pk/institutes/dimc/DIMC Flair 2015-20150306.pdf

Yes I believe the fee structure is the same for all students who wish to be admitted into DIMC.


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

dw about applying too late or anything, I applied in November and managed to get a place still. maybe it'll be different for u guys but all of the seats are rarely filled.


----------



## ShanZ (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello! I am really excited to join the class of 2020 too! I just wanted to let you know that the class of 2020 Facebook page is already created but feel free to post anything. I can add you as another manager if you want.

- - - Updated - - -

100 students, each year, are accepted to DIMC. I know that I will be staying in a dorm.


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey ShanZ! I don't know whether we'll be the class of 2020 or 2021 considering we basically start at the very end of 2015. Could you link me to the Facebook page? I've wanted to create one for all the students that are going to be going to DIMC at the end of this year but since you've beat me to it, I'd really like to join.


----------



## ShanZ (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey I need you Facebook name to add you!


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey everybody! We've created a Facebook page for the class of 2020. If you got accepted this year as well, please send a private message to either ShanZ or myself and we'll add you to the group. Bear in mind that we will ask for proof so send us a screenshot of your acceptance letter in the message. We're hoping we'll get to know lots of you this way.


----------



## ShanZ (Sep 6, 2015)

Yup! The Facebook page is called DIMC class of 2020. Can't wait to met you guys :blush:


----------



## ShanZ (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone know about the dorm rooms in Dow International? What do we need to bring? The other forums that pertain to this are old and not really helpful. Has anybody seen the dorm rooms? Do they provide mattresses, desk lamps and etc?


----------



## dec2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

Does anyone know how to inquire about the Status of IBCC Equivalence. Whom do I contact . We sent everything via FedEx and included a return FedEx as well. The FedEx package has been received by IBCC. How can I follow up on the status. How long does it take to get the Provisional Equivalence and the Final Equivalence. All of my DIMC application is set. Any assistance will be appreciated in this regards. thanks


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

My Mum checked the dorms out. You have to share a room with one other person besides yourself. Included in every room are split ACs, dressing tables and personal closets. There's even an option for someone to do your laundry but the cost of that is 500 rupees per month. The dining hall is also pretty big according to my Mum and they have a diverse menu for breakfast, lunch and dinner. The dorms close at 8 pm ever night and then reopen at 10 pm to allow those students who were studying in the library to go to their assigned rooms. Overall, the atmosphere is great and welcoming. If you ever need to leave the dorms with a relative, all that person has to do is present their national identity card and sign a slip and you're free to go.


----------



## dec2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for this. Please post it on the Facebook page as well. This way we can start to populate the Facebook page as well. A couple of Pics will be nice on Facebook as well. Also, I applied in late August to IBCC. When can I expect any sort of response from them. Everything is set with DIMC. Just need my darn IBCC equivalence. They are really testing my patience


----------



## Muzy (Aug 24, 2015)

Il be applying for next year as soon as the admissions open up for it, I didn't realise there's no break up of payments and you have to pay 18 grand upfront. Good luck to all you guys  and keep this thread updated on how dimc is like, im really curious :thumbsup:


----------



## ShanZ (Sep 6, 2015)

I think you should email them. I decided to send them my sat subject scores towards the end of June and I just got a response last week but that was because I contacted them and asked them when they were going to let me know if I got in. I understand your frustrations so I would really suggest you to send them a heads up that you are still waiting for their response.


----------



## dec2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

What email address did you use for IBCC? I have the email address for DIMC. It is the equivalent certificate that is taking time.


----------



## NaafiahM (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey guys, I can't find the FB page. can someone post a link?


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

Can you message me privately? We don't want random people joining the page.


----------



## ShanZ (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay so the email is [email protected]


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

If anybody on here is going to be attending Dow International Medical College in Dec 2015, this is the link to the fb page where you can join the DIMC Class of 2020 group (you will be required to send screenshots of your acceptance letter as proof of your admission). See you there!  https://www.facebook.com/groups/415292811993908/?fref=ts


----------



## dec2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks freakedout, I finally have admission and am going in the 2nd week of November to finally see if I can dorm it out. Anyone else dorming in the upcoming year.?


----------



## freakedout (Jul 22, 2015)

Congratulations dec2015! Yep, so far I believe all of us on the Facebook group are going to be staying in the dorms.


----------



## bluechick (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi,

I'm from the USA and I will also be starting at DIMC this upcoming year. Just wanted to clarify when the first day of classes is. I was first told that the school year will start on Monday, December 28. Then, when I received the prospectus, it says in there that the first day will be Tuesday, December 29. However, I also recently got an email saying that orientation will be on Thursday, December 31. Also, I have also heard that there is some kind of physical that has been going on for the students. Can someone please let me know when that is taking place? Also, does anyone what the calendar will look like for the school year? Do we get any vacations? If so, when and how long are they? Also, to all the girls out there, what are you bringing, in terms of clothing? and to all the people out there, what are you bringing with you, in general?


----------

